# [ID - Photo Included] Snail. Is it a nassarius snail?



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Just wanted to check if it's a nassarius snail, as I have found them on top of my margaritas (dead) each time. Wanted to make sure they're not actually KILLING them, but cleaning up an untimely death from some other factor. Have one of them ISO'd in a breeder box right now. Thanks folks.


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Tonga Nassarius.i have purchased 10 of these and within 3-4 days 4 have died but the remaining 7 bred like rabbits:bigsmile: good clean up crew


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

So it cleaned up the dead margarita then. Thought it would make it since it had been a week but I guess not


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Most likely,yes.but be wary not all nassarius snails are reef safe,tongas are good...thats the thing with inverts some of them do not have a long life span but give them the right environment and the will proliferate


----------

